# Worlds 2023 Predictions



## gsingh (Oct 4, 2022)

Post your predictions for worlds 2023 here.

Here are my predictions:

2x2:
1. Zayan Khanani
2. Martin Egdal
3. Will Callan

3x3:
1. Yiheng Wang
2. Matty Hiroto Inaba
3. Tymon Kolasinski

4x4:
1. Max Park
2. Sebastian Weyer
3. Feliks Zemdegs

5x5:
1. Max Park
2. Tymon Kolasinski
3. Feliks Zemdegs

6x6:
1. Max Park
2. Ciaran Beahan
3. Feliks Zemdegs

7x7:
1. Max Park
2. Tymon Kolasinski
3. Zhangshuai Zhou

OH:
1. Patrick Ponce
2. Max Park
3. Dwayne Ramos


Records:
2x2: None
3x3: None
4x4: None
5x5: WR Average by Max Park
6x6: None
7x7: WR Single and Mean by Max Park
OH: WR Average by Patrick Ponce, OcR Average by Dwayne Ramos

Other:
Tymon wins round 1 with a low 6 average.
Feliks gets a sub 5 OcR average in round 2, winning him the round.
Luke Garret wins semi-finals with a sub-6 average.


----------



## Clock_Enthusiast (Oct 4, 2022)

Unfortunately waaaay too far for me to attend  Maybe one day! Definitely going to USA Nationals next year though.


----------



## lucazdoescubingstuff (Oct 4, 2022)

in 3x3, i think max park will beat tymon's sub 5, in my opinion


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Oct 4, 2022)

Probably won't get to go to both worlds and Nationals. Too far and too expensive. Someday, I'll hopefully go both!


----------



## Cuber2s (Oct 4, 2022)

I would be able to go to nationals but my parents said i need to get decent official results lol


----------



## gruuby (Oct 5, 2022)

I don't think Martin and Will will get anywhere near podium for 2x2. I'd say Brennen Lin and Alexey Tsvetkov have more of a chance than them. As for 3x3, idk Yiheng has been getting insane, but I'd say he gets 3rd at best. Podium is in between him, Tymon, Leo, Matty, and Max. For 4x4, I'd replace Feliks with Tymon. 5x5: I'd replace Feliks with either Ciaran or Kai-Wen Wang. Kai-Wen Wang might get silver imo but idk. 6x6: Again, I'd replace Feliks with Janos. And for 7x7: I'd replace Zhangshuai Zhou with either Janos or Ciaran. I agree with your OH podium though. 


I can't say what will happen over the next year, though. For all I know, Yoav Vishne will podium in 2x2 which I don't doubt. anyway, it's definitely going to be a great championship and it will be very exciting.


----------



## Megaminx lover (Oct 5, 2022)

Too early for predictions, I'll do one later down the road


----------



## abunickabhi (Oct 5, 2022)

2x2:
1. Zayn Khanani
2. Aamir Saifee
3. Antoine

3x3:
1. Max Park
2. Matty Hiroto Inaba
3. Tymon Kolasinski

4x4:
1. Max Park
2. Ari
3. Sebastian

5x5:
1. Max Park
2. Tymon Kolasinski
3. Ciaren

6x6:
1. Max Park
2. Ciaran Beahan
3. Feliks Zemdegs

7x7:
1. Max Park
2. Ciaran Beahan
3. Feliks Zemdegs

OH:
1. Patrick Ponce
2. Max Park
3. Julliette

3BLD:
1. Elliott
2. Tommy
3. Martin

4BLD:
1. Scalpel
2. Me
3. Adrian

5BLD:
1. Me
2. Scalpel
3. Kaijun

MBLD:
1. Shivam
2. Graham
3. Rowe

Pyra:
1. Tymon
2. Jasper
3. Aniket

Mega:
1. LML
2. Juan Pablo
3. Nicolas

Skewb:
1. Zayn
2. CRD
3. Carter

Sq-1:
1. Max Siauw
2. Sameer
3. Luke Garnett

Clock:
1. Jacob
2. Caleb
3. Sukant


----------

